# Noch ein Neuer



## schaffner55 (26 Juli 2006)

Hallo an alle

Bin ganz zufällig bei euch gelandet und habe mich registriert. Bin zwar erst ne knappe Stunde dabei, aber was ich bisher gesehen habe, hat mir gefallen.

Grüsse aus der Schweiz


----------



## Muli (26 Juli 2006)

Hallo Schaffner,

das freut uns natürlich, dass du den Weg zu uns gefunden hast und dass dir dieses kleine Board gut gefällt! Wir arbeiten permanent dadran hier eine schöne Community mit vielen netten Usern aufzubauen und wir sind meiner Meinung nach auf dem besten Wege!
Also, herzlich willkommen und lass ordentlich die Tasten qualmen 


Liebe Grüße, Muli!


----------



## spoiler (27 Juli 2006)

So ist es. Willkommen an Bord. Hast dich für das richtige Board entschieden


----------



## AMUN (27 Juli 2006)

Auch von mir ein willkommen an Board und viel spaß wünsche ich dir hier 

MfG
Meister


----------



## storm2002 (2 Aug. 2006)

Bonjour & viel Spaß


----------

